# DM's/Players Huntington,WV



## saduff (Mar 14, 2002)

Looking for both players and DM's for any system. Not interested in LARP. Pen and Paper only. Im familiar with 2nd edition, battle tech, d20, and Im able to learn most any system on the fly. 

To get an idea of who I am:

Im 25 male

Hobbies include:
snowboarding
console video games
inline skating
computer science major (not at marshall though)
disc golf
board and role playing games
trading card games at times
mountain biking
SCUBA
I don't watch TV.
anything new...


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 19, 2002)

Well I wish I could help but I'm ALL the way up in Morgantown...so unless you feel like traveling FAR away for a game, I'm really very sorry.


----------



## saduff (Apr 7, 2002)

It has been a few weeks so Im bumping this to the top...


----------

